# Indent?



## Spacey

I swear there's some kind of line. This is my first try with pregmate tests so I'm not sure how they are? Pic taken at 3 minutes. Eyes please? I have been having irregular cycles the last several months, so I can't be certain of anything.



ETA - This morning's FMU. Pic taken at 3 mins.


----------



## happycupcake

I see that, but I don’t know if it’s positive or if it’s just one of those stupid shadowy lines you see sometimes on strips


----------



## markswife10

Looks kinda like my BFP I got on Thursday with the Premom tests (I got a positive FRER later that day). Fingers crossed for you! <3


----------



## HopefulPony

I can see that - I have no experience with those tests though. Good luck xxx


----------



## josephine3

I can see it good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Looks like it has colour too. Good luck! :)


----------



## markswife10

Any update?


----------



## Spacey

markswife10 said:


> Any update?

Sorry such a late update. I ended up in ER for unrelated issues and blood came back negative. Those were either indents or chemical.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry love


----------



## Bevziibubble

Spacey said:


> Sorry such a late update. I ended up in ER for unrelated issues and blood came back negative. Those were either indents or chemical.

  I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

